# Drain cleaning



## Moonray (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey, has anybody here ever done "drain cleaning"? I do mostly new construction and remodeling. I've heard that drain cleaning can be quite lucrative. What kind of equipment (snake/jetter?) is used and how is the customer charged? By the foot, or by the funk? :laughing: Is this something that homeowners have done or mostly commercial?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know i can't answer your question but a few days ago i thought I would save some money and rent a snake for 3 of my own properties that need it once a year or so.

I tweaked my back moving the machine around on the ice, that can happen. 

One house had 2 guys sick with the flu. I have the flu today. 

Them sewer guys must develop a good immune system.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> I know i can't answer your question but a few days ago i thought I would save some money and rent a snake for 3 of my own properties that need it once a year or so.
> 
> I tweaked my back moving the machine around on the ice, that can happen.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the fact that if you don't know what you are doing you can: break your hand/arm, get smacked in the face with the cable, and may God Almighty forbid that you should ever over torque your cable so that it jumps out of the drum and once it's free decides to twist 4 or 5 times around your neck! Oh yeah and if you think you're fast, I guarantee you are not fast enough to get out of the way!

P.S. Oh yeah the moral of the story is leave this to the lowly drain cleaning professional. He works hard for you and is worth every penny.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

smellslike$tome said:


> Not to mention the fact that if you don't know what you are doing you can: break your hand/arm, get smacked in the face with the cable, and may God Almighty forbid that you should ever over torque your cable so that it jumps out of the drum and once it's free decides to twist 4 or 5 times around your neck! Oh yeah and if you think you're fast, I guarantee you are not fast enough to get out of the way!


Yeah I know I didn't save any money. cough cough. Back to Moonray's question. Didn't mean to steal the thread.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes there is $ in drain cleaning, but you better know what you are doing! Besides, have priced the equipment, or is your next question what to buy?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Get stuck in a broken line in mid summer with temps hitting 100 or higher, spend the next 2 hours trying to free that stuck cable.

Now you know what it's all about, oh yea, this is only starting to get good.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> P.S. Oh yeah the moral of the story is leave this to the lowly drain cleaning professional. He works hard for you and is worth every penny.


Yes we do and I`m glad to see that some people can see it :thumbup:


----------



## vinpadalino (Dec 17, 2009)

All Clear Sewer said:


> Yes we do and I`m glad to see that some people can see it :thumbup:


Your the probably the man to ask. After the holidays I want to buy 2 snakes. I mostly do residential. I want a small machine to get sinks, tubs, ect. Then I want one for 3 and 4 inch lines. I hate eels. What do you recommend.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

vinpadalino said:


> Your the probably the man to ask. After the holidays I want to buy 2 snakes. I mostly do residential. I want a small machine to get sinks, tubs, ect. Then I want one for 3 and 4 inch lines. I hate eels. What do you recommend.


I don't think All Clear visits much anymore. do you want a drum or a sectional style machine?


----------



## vinpadalino (Dec 17, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I don't think All Clear visits much anymore. do you want a drum or a sectional style machine?


I like the drums Better.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

vinpadalino said:


> I like the drums Better.:thumbsup:


I won't use a drum machine of any kind, but some of my better friends in the business swear by Spartan machines.


----------



## vinpadalino (Dec 17, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I won't use a drum machine of any kind, but some of my better friends in the business swear by Spartan machines.


 
I would like a snake for the kitchen and bathroom sinks. But one that would fit down the drain assembly with out taking the trap off. Know of any?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

vinpadalino said:


> I would like a snake for the kitchen and bathroom sinks. But one that would fit down the drain assembly with out taking the trap off. Know of any?


Ridgid k-39.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

smellslike$tome said:


> Not to mention the fact that if you don't know what you are doing you can: break your hand/arm, get smacked in the face with the cable, and may God Almighty forbid that you should ever over torque your cable so that it jumps out of the drum and once it's free decides to twist 4 or 5 times around your neck! Oh yeah and if you think you're fast, I guarantee you are not fast enough to get out of the way!
> 
> P.S. Oh yeah the moral of the story is leave this to the lowly drain cleaning professional. He works hard for you and is worth every penny.


My plumber has a scar on his arm where the snake bit him years ago doing a sewer line.


----------



## justdrains1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya!! There is good money in it. But you can cause more damage to your self and the customer if you don't have a good trainer. The job can be by the job or the hour depends on your biz model and your skill.


----------

